# Asus P5N-D ACPI BIOS Revision 1101 nicht kompatibel mit quad 2 core q9400?



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo 

Ich habe oft bei problemen in diesem Forum Antworten   gefunden, doch jetzt ist es ernster und ich fand nix daher mein erster  tread bei euch.

Also ich hatte ursprünglich einen Intel scaleo jahre vergehen,...aufrüst aufrüst..umbau etc..............

so von dem ist im quasi nur noch der alte CPU übring,  der wäre auch schon ausgetausch wenn ich nicht ständig probleme mit  meinem neuen Intel quad 2 core q9400 hätte.

Das problem ist das der pc unter windows 7 oder (xp  setup) abstürzt (das bild bleibt hängen bis zum reset). Mit Ubuntu 9.10  gab es keine probs aber ich brauche win zum zokken.

Nach einem  Bios update mit "Asus update" von der Treiber CD schien es als würde es  jetzt funzen, aber nachdem windos "Installierte hardware kann jetzt  verwendet" angezeigt hattte und von allein neugestartet hatte kam der  selbe mist wieder. Akt: ACPI BIOS Revision 1101 (sollte kompatiblität  mit neuen cpu keren herstellen))

Kann es an der 32 bit windows 7  version liegen die grade auf meinem system ist, wenn ja warum kann ich  trozdem nicht neuinstallieren troz x86 windows 7 cd?  (auch da hängt  sich der Pc auf)

Ich bitte um euer Wissen und eure Macht   lol mir hier beizustehen.

MfG A2c5id


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Kannst du deine Hardware mal aufzählen, die verbaut ist.
Welches Bios ist denn jetzt drauf?


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte mitglieder können die auf meinem profil sehen ? aber np hier ist sie ;

Mein PC

Prozessor
    Intel Core 2 Duo E4300    bald  Intel quad 2 core q9400
Mainboard
    Asus P5N-D 
Arbeitsspeicher
    2x Patriot DDR 2 2GB 800 MHz 
Festplatte(n)
    Western Digital 160GB, Segagate 298 GB 
Grafikkarte
    XFX Nvidia GeForce 9500GT 
Sound
    Extern - Edirol UA-25 24 bit 96 kHz 
Betriebssystem
    Windows 7 x32 

Ich wollte noch hinzu fügen das ich grade eben erst mal wirklich ein bios update gemacht habe das mit dem asus update programm hat nicht geklappt.

Aktuelle bios version ist nun ACPI BIOS Revision  1204 ich würde aber dieses mal sicher gehen wollen bevor ich den neuen cpu nochmal einbaue.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Ins Profil eines Users geht niemand, daher bei Hardwareproblemen immer die Hardware mit angeben, das ist besser und sorgt dafür, dass die, die helfen wollen, gleich einen Überblick haben. Die meisten schreckt es eher ab, wenn sie zuvor noch woanders gucken müssen.

OK, du hast jetzt Version 1204 drauf, bist du dir sicher?
Mal mit CPUz gucken, in der Registerkarte Mainboard steht welches Bios drauf ist.


Edit:
Das aktuelleste Bios ist das 1301.

Für den Q9400 musst du Bios Version 0701 drauf haben.


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Das hab ich grade lol mit cpuz ich bin sicher   Danke und was denkst du ...

hm sollte es wirklich immer die neuste sein?

hm ich glaube ich gehe eben erst mal in bios und schau mir das an ob das ein unterschied gemacht hat  

Aber ich glaube ich stehe vor des rätzels lösung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Jep, das könnte es gewesen sein.
Nö, muss nicht immer das neueste Bios sein, aber es sollte das sein, damit alles problemlos läuft. 

Wahrscheinlich hat das Bios Update bei dir zuvor nicht geklappt und daher ging auch der neue Prozessor nicht.
Versuchs nun noch mal.

Öhm, das Board ist aber nicht das vom Aldi Rechner, oder?


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Nein ist alles neu bis auf ein cd rom laufwerk der aldi pc war mal ein geschek von opa


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Versuchs nun noch mal.


Das werde ich    hä ich wollte es zitat machen was falsch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Was wolltest du denn zitieren?
Dazu musst du die quotes einbauen mit den [] Teilen.



> sieht dann so aus


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat das Bios Update bei dir zuvor nicht geklappt und daher ging auch der neue Prozessor nicht.
> Versuchs nun noch mal.




Jo ich werde gleich losbasteln


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Verdammt , wieder der selbe mist auch mit der bios version 1204 und dem quad core bleibt windos nach dem starten mit einem schwarzen bildschirm hängen. das selbe mit der setup cd

Langsam hab ich das hin und herbauen satt  

Ich werde jetzt auf das letzte update vom bios hoffen und es installieren.

Aber wenn dann immer noch windos rumspinnt weiss ich nicht was ich machen soll.   

Ausser aufhören zu zokken und nur ubuntu benutzen


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Das Laufwerk tauschen, die DVD tauschen, die Festplatte tauschen, da geht noch was.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

Funzt das 1001 nicht ?


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab noch einen externen dvdbrenner neue festplatte ist auch dabei(die alte zwar auch noch aber nur für stuff) also ich muss nur den quad zum laufen bringen, aber auch mit version 1301 hat sich nix geändert. Das 1001 war das ursprüngliche bios ich hab ein backup davon.

Seltsam war grade das ich direckt nach dem cpu tausch in das windos setup (cd) gekommen bin,
hab dann aber versucht das installierte windos zu starten und dabei ist es wieder stehen geblieben.
Und dann bleibt auch die cd wieder hängen ,ich könnte jetzt nochmal den neuen cpu einbauen dann windos neuinstallieren und hoffen das es klappt.

Vielmehr befürchte ich aber das es mitten in der installation wieder hängen bleibt so wie beim ersten mal mit dem Quad. Arrrgh


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

Hast du versucht mal mit nur einem ram Riegel zu starten ?

denn mit dem 1001 läuft bei mir Q9650 und Q9550


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Also das Binary Input Output System ist es nicht wer weiss weiter ?????

Nein das ist eine gute idee denn bei mir werden von 4gb nur 3,25 verwendbar angezeigt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Könnte natürlich sein, dass der Prozessor einen Defekt hat, ausschließen kann mans nicht.
Das müsstest du höchsten mal testen, an einem anderen Brett.


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Könnte natürlich sein, dass der Prozessor einen Defekt hat, ausschließen kann mans nicht.
> Das müsstest du höchsten mal testen, an einem anderen Brett.



#

Ich hab nur ein anderen brett das von dem alten cpu der grade bei mir läuft , aber wenn es der ram sein sollte warum geht es dann mit dem dual core prozi?


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

Wenn du ins Bios kommst dann fix mal die ram spannung auf ein klein wenig höher wie zu den rams angegeben.

funzt den der Dual noch mit dem neueren Bios ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

A2c5id schrieb:


> Ich hab nur ein anderen brett das von dem alten cpu der grade bei mir läuft , aber wenn es der ram sein sollte warum geht es dann mit dem dual core prozi?


 
Hattest du Bios default geladen oder alles so gelassen?


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wenn du ins Bios kommst dann fix mal die ram spannung auf ein klein wenig höher wie zu den rams angegeben.




Also auf 800 mhz oder wie meinst du das die anders laufen`?  hab von über/untertakten kp sry


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Nein, er meint die DRAM Voltage.
Die mal manuell um 0,1 Volt erhöhen.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

Nööp ich meine die ram Spannung.


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Man das kann echt neicht sein wenn der Cpu endlich laufen würde wäre mein neuer Pc endlcih koplett ausgetauscht und damit erst mal fertig.

Ich sag ja kp ram spannung ? was ist das auf eng dann schau ich in cpuz ?

sry ich bin kein absoluter crack aber danke für eure hilfe heheh ,

also ich würde jetzt als nächstes mal einen rigel rausnehmen und den quad wieder rein ,sehen ob sich win sarten lässt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Dass er aber eigentlich veraltet ist, weißt du? 


Edit:
Was meinst du mit CPUz?
Kannst du da mal ein Screen posten?


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Okey die DRAM F. läuft bei 399.0 MHz das ist doch das was ich meinte die müsste bei 800 Mhz liegen oder so wie auf dem ram steht ..


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

Also schau mal bei CPU-z /SPD ob da eine Angabe zu deiner Ram Spannung ist .

Dann ab ins Bios (das kannst du auf Deutsch stellen )

dann auf den Reiter ...Erweitert---Jumper Free Konfiguration ---Voltage Control----Dram Voltage 

da kannst du dann die ram Spannung manuell eintragen ....und da jetzt ein wenig mehr wie bei CPU-z /SPD angegeben 

eventuell musst du vorher AI Tuning auf manuell stellen

Edit: 399 x2 = 788 Mhz ...das passt schon

Edit 2: Da sollte es bei dir stehen wieviel sie ab können




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Was bedeutet eigtl. singel channel mode das steh bei mir immer wenn er bootet?  sry komm mir wie ein noob vor 

ich schau mal ob ich die spannung hochstellen kann wenn es klappt hab ich dann auch komplette 4 gb ram zur verfügung oder geht das nicht nur mit einem 64 bit- win..


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

In welchen slots stecken deine rams ?

Kannst du mal so ein Pic hier reinsetzten ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Dann ab ins Bios (das kannst du auf Deutsch stellen )
> 
> dann auf den Reiter ...Erweitert---Jumper Free Konfiguration ---Voltage Control----Dram Voltage


 
Das ist kein High End board, das kannst du nicht auf Deutsch stellen. 
Und selbst wenn, stehen die Dinge immer noch in Englisch da. 



A2c5id schrieb:


> Was bedeutet eigtl. singel channel mode das steh bei mir immer wenn er bootet? sry komm mir wie ein noob vor
> 
> ich schau mal ob ich die spannung hochstellen kann wenn es klappt hab ich dann auch komplette 4 gb ram zur verfügung oder geht das nicht nur mit einem 64 bit- win..


 
Du musst die RAM Bausteine in die gleichen Farben beim Slot haben.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist kein High End board, das kannst du nicht auf Deutsch stellen.
> Und selbst wenn, stehen die Dinge immer noch in Englisch da.


 
Quanti ....ich habe das selbe Board .....ich glaube du wirst alt ,,,schau mal unten in meiner sig


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Also jungs ich kann die Dram voltage von 1.850v bis auf 3.110v stellen was ist nun gut?

Ich kann mein Bios wohl umstellen in alle möglichen sprachen aber ich lass es auf eng weil sonst bei booten alles auf französich steh lol hahah,  die ram rigel sind einfach neben einander also nicht auf der selben farbe , bug gefunden danke wusste ich nicht.

Deshalb der fehler mit der neuen cpu ?


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Jo jetzt steht da Dual channel mode aber an der spannung hab ich noch nix gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Quanti ....ich habe das selbe Board .....ich glaube du wirst alt ,,,schau mal unten in meiner sig


 
Nützt aber nichts, denn diese Dinge stehen immer in Englisch da, probiere es aus.... 



A2c5id schrieb:


> Jo jetzt steht da Dual channel mode aber an der spannung hab ich noch nix gemacht.


 
Dann versuchs noch mal.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

Kommt auf deine rams drauf an was die ab können ....schau mal auf der Seite zuvor .
da habe ich ein Pic reingestellt das dir zeigt wo du auslesen kannst was dene rams vertragen .
Vllt steht es auch auf den rams selber drauf .

Und diesen wert um 0,2 erhöht im bios einsetzten

@ Quanti



> Nützt aber nichts, denn diese Dinge stehen immer in Englisch da, probiere es aus....


 
weiß ich ...darum habe ich es ihm ja wort für wort gepostet


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann versuchs noch mal.




Meinst du den Prozessor einbauen?


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1173408

da steht was von forum banner aber sieht nich so aus wie bei euch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Nein, starten.
Oder welchen Prozessor hast du gerade drinne?
Wieso hast du denn ein Benchmark laufen lassen?
Mach doch ein ein Screen der Registerkarte RAM und poste den hier.


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Na ich hab immer noch den dual core drinne mit dem quad läuft ja nix deshalb ja die ganze action hier , ich hab die dram etwas hochgestellt auf 1.990v aber es hat sich nix wirklich geändert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Hast du denn mal ein Screen gemacht?
Ob sich was ändert merkst du ja erst, wenn du den Quad drinne hast.


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mach doch ein ein Screen der Registerkarte RAM und poste den hier.



Ich weiss nicht wie und ausserdem ist windos neu installiert habe quasie absolut keine programme drauf zum screen machen , ausser da war wa bei windos snipping tool muss mal schauen also ihr woll ein screen der SPD von CPUz?

So hab ein jpg auf platte aber nix wo ich es hochladen könnte ausser auf sendspace lol gebt mir eure email und ich schicke es euch  zum runterladen oh man wie umständlich.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

einfach auf Druck drücken und dann bei Paint einfügen .....dann als Jpeg speichern .

Und dann so ..http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

sowas wäre brauchbar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

A2c5id schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wie und ausserdem ist windos neu installiert habe quasie absolut keine programme drauf zum screen machen , ausser da war wa bei windos snipping tool muss mal schauen also ihr woll ein screen der SPD von CPUz?
> 
> So hab ein jpg auf platte aber nix wo ich es hochladen könnte ausser auf sendspace lol gebt mir eure email und ich schicke es euch  zum runterladen oh man wie umständlich.


 
CPUz brauchst du nicht installieren, saug dir die Portable Version, die aufn Stick rauf und fertig.
Screens machen wie True es gesagt hat.


@True:
Die CPU ist ja irgendwie gar nicht übertaktet.


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Eswas über gross aber so brauch keiner ne brille hahah




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



krige das mir dem image tag nicht hin..


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

So wie ich sehe hat keiner weiter gepostet,seid ihr wohl ins bett gehobst..

zum pcn zurückl also ich habe den neuen cpu wieder eingebaut und dann festgestellt das der pc wegen überhitzung hängenbleibt im bios habe ich gesehn das der cpu eindeutig zu heiss wird.

Ich glaube das kam weil ich den alten kühler benutzt hatte aber auch nach anständigem auseinandernehmen und einbau der neuen kühleinheit ( heisst das so?) ging der cpu von 60 bis 70 grad hoch und dann ist sogar das bios hängengeblieben ??? Was zu hölle ist da los?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Hast du die WLP vergessen?


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Nein musste kurz googeln was wlp xD ist aber das bestimmt nicht sonst wäre er wohl wirklich schon im Arsch , NEIN die WLP ist drauf zwar nicht mehr die die auf dem mitgelieferten Kühler aber ähnliche frische paste ist drauf evtl zu wenig ? kann nicht sein zuviel gefärdet das board.

Ich hab mal den allten pc zum laufen gebracht auf einer Ide festplatte(ist arschlangsam beim booten)  win installiert damit ich das problem mit dem quad ordenltich angehen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Nimm den Kühler wieder ab, dann alles sauberwischen, alte WLP komplett entfernen.
Neu auftragen, Kühler wieder drauf, gucken ob der auch fest ist und dann einschalten.
Im Bios gucken, ob die Temps OK bleiben, ansonsten ausmachen.


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Ich Idiot hab mir keine extra kühlung gekauft wollte sondern den quad zusammen mit kühlung.

Pass auf die alte kühleinheit ist mit schrauben und einem gegenstück von unten viel besser als die die ich mitgeliefert bekam denn die ist so eine plastik+ randrück teil voll ********.

Kann ich nicht einfach die alte kühleinheit benutzen ich weiss halt nicht ob die neue mehr leistung hat warascheinlich schon?

Aber naja nachdem ich festgestellt habe das  cpu zu heiss wird hab ich ja die neue kühlung eingebaut und auch die wlp entspechend erneuert.(das war vor ein paar Stunden) wenn es immernoch wirklich zu wenig wlp sein sollte kann nicht etwas dazumachen?

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=442318


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Öhm, wie meinen?


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Wenn das Leben zu teuer wird, ist der Strick eine günstige Alternative...  habs geändert so versändllicher?**lol**


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

Moin 

Du kannst den Lüfter deines CPU Kühlers im Bios mal auf Max stellen ...sollte ein paar Grad bringen so das du mal schauen kannst ob es daran liegt das er nicht bootet.

Weißt du wo oder soll ich es dir posten ?


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab schon geschaut ob ich da was ändern kann giebt aber nur 3 optionen Leistung otimal und still aber es war auf leistung und lässt sich damit nicht höher stellen oder?

Ah ihr seid beide wieder wach xD  ich hab durchgemacht das lässt mir keine ruhe.

So ich hab den kühler nochmal neu montiert paste etwas mehr drauf und bin grade am einbauen diesmal mit ganz viel überlegund mit den kabeln


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

Ok auf Leistung ist schon das max ....Lüfter auch auf den CPU Fan anschluß drauf ?

Jepp....wach und noch viel schlimmer fast nüchtern ....da muss ich was gegen tun


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Ja mist nach wie vor kann ich zu schauen wie die cpu temp jeweils um 1 grad heisser wird in 5-7 min von ca. 55 -70 das ist doch echt nicht normal..


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ....Lüfter auch auf den CPU Fan anschluß drauf ?



Also das ist eine überflüssige frage ehr hab ich das gefühl das der lüfter auf den kühler falschrum gebaut wurde NEIN doch nicht die wlp ist nicht für quad NEIN das ist es auch nicht das bios updaten auch nicht , hm was kann es noch nicht sein oder noch besser was ist es ?


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

Du kommst doch ins Bios oder ?

Dann setz mal den multi runter und stell den vcore auf einen niedrigen wert so das er mal bootet (1,1V beim kleinsten multi)

Wenn er dann bootet installiere mal Core Temp und lese die Vid vom Core aus (Steht bei Core Temp unten links )

Kann einfach sein das in der Auto Einstellung der Core zu viel Spannung bekommt und deswegen überhitzt.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. Mai 2010)

Welches Netzteil hast du verbaut??


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil hast du verbaut??



beQuiet 530 w Pure Power   sorry kam mir auch gleich zu kurz vor die antwort aber das es am netzteil liegt hab ich nie ausgeschlossen


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. Mai 2010)

Also entweder ein Dark Power Pro P6 oder ein Pure Power!


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Du kommst doch ins Bios oder ?
> 
> Dann setz mal den multi runter und stell den vcore auf einen niedrigen wert so das er mal bootet (1,1V beim kleinsten multi)
> 
> Wenn er dann bootet installiere mal Core Temp und lese die Vid vom Core aus (Steht bei Core Temp unten links )




Ja ich komme ins Bios kann auch die werte verstellen aber dann musst du das genauer erklären ich weiss nicht genau was multi ist und auch nicht was ich dannach installieren kann.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

Hast eine PN


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich bin das erst mal online mit dem Quad core cpu läuft auf einmal bei 58° stabil Ich habe nur einen ram rigel drin und mein bios wieder auf 1001 downgradet nachdem ich bemerkt habe das es nicht am bios liegt. 

Ich bin froh ich kann es im moment noch nicht glauben aber es scheint als habe ich es endlich geschafft naja hat ja immerhin etwas gedauert seid donnerstag wo das ding ankam. 

 

hurra


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Hast du den zweiten RAM Baustein denn schon reingesetzt?


----------



## A2c5id (8. Mai 2010)

Ah zu früh gefreut kurz nach meinem letzten beitrag ist der pc wieder gefreezd aber es geht voran.
 Nein hab den 2 ram noch nicht wieder drinn das rausholen hat ja geholfen.

Übrigens als ich nur einen ram auf dem board ganz rechts(schwarz) hatte hat der warnton ganz fies gepiept einmal lang und 2 mal kurz und das hat erst nach ausschalten aufgehört.

Hab dann den riegel ganz nach links(gelb) gesteckt und auf einmal ging es .

Bis zum letzten absturtz , jetzt läuft das sys im abgesicherten Modus und ist immer noch an was nu ??????


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Dann mag dein Board wohl nicht, wenn man die RAM Slots nicht der Reihenfolge nach füllt.
Kannst du dir mal andere RAMs leihen?


----------



## A2c5id (9. Mai 2010)

Also andere Ram leihen schwer anderes board finden um den cpu zu testen schwer , eine frage wenn das computerchen bei 1,40v vcore und 1,40 nb nicht hängen bleiben würde mit einem stress test von prime wäre dann ales okey oder also ich schätze nich das er das packt aber werd mal versuchen.

Weil jetzt wo ich mit true die spannung angehoben habe über den durchschnitt läuft die kiste auch mit quad erst mal, was mich noch wunderst unter bios word der cpu bis zu noch 60° heiss aber unter windos scheint die temp. normal zu sein 45 - 47 - 46 - 44° das war vorher noch nicht so kühl.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Das kann am Sensor liegen oder am Programm.

Wenn der Rechner noch nicht hängen geblieben ist, dann lass ihn mal laufen. Mal gucken, ob das dauerhaft so bleibt.


----------



## A2c5id (9. Mai 2010)

Da brauche ich nicht mit prime95 ran gehen das freezd schon bei einem game ich schicke das teil zurück fazit kaputt gekauftes Teil.  

Mist verfluchter drecks spinne teulsgalle


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Meinst du jetzt die CPU?


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2010)

Das prob bei dem Core ist ja das er mit der Vid nicht funzt.
Erst mit 1,4v auf den Core startet er .....wie gesagt reklamiere ihn 

Und selbst wenn er so läuft .....OC kann man damit knicken


----------



## A2c5id (9. Mai 2010)

Hi  quanti  sag mal kennst du lost?    Also ch denke das der pc so tagelang laufen würde wenn ich nicht irgentwas starte wie modernwarefare 2.

Aber ich hab ja noch ein bisschen zeit alles zu testen bevor ich ihn zurückschike frag mal true der wird die sagen warum wir der meinung sind das ding hat ein weg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

A2c5id schrieb:


> Hi  quanti sag mal kennst du lost?


 
Meinst du die Fernsehserie? 



A2c5id schrieb:


> Aber ich hab ja noch ein bisschen zeit alles zu testen bevor ich ihn zurückschike frag mal true der wird die sagen warum wir der meinung sind das ding hat ein weg.


 
Hast du dich mit True intensiv unterhalten? 
Habt ihr was ausgetauscht? 
Muss ich mir Sorgen machen (Du Zau du).


----------



## A2c5id (9. Mai 2010)

Ja lost die serie nein nix hat er mir erzählt nur das seine rechner dampfen können hahahah  und das kann man ja auch so sehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Und was hat das jetzt mit Lost zu tun?


----------



## A2c5id (9. Mai 2010)

Das ist ungerecht warum? womit habe ich das verdient das augerechnet ich so ein (ich schreibe es gleich in) ***k *****ss teil abkriege.

Ich werde morgen bei Pc store anrufen und das rekalamiern mal sehen was die dazu sagen.  

Danke  danke    nochmal für eure hilfe  we keep in touch  


Das thema ist hiermit vorerst beendet es liegt kein kompatiblitästproblem vor sondern ein Technischer fehler in meinem Q9400.


----------



## A2c5id (9. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt die CPU?




ja die cpu vorher lief ja alles wie am schnürchen dann habe ich  den neuen processor und das neue netzteil eingebaut.

seid dem hab ich den stess


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Öhm, die CPU *ist* der Prozessor.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2010)

A2c5id schrieb:


> j und das neue netzteil eingebaut.


 
Ist da was an mir vorbei gegangen ?

Neues NT ....wenn das falsche Spannungen rausschmeißt wäre das eine Erklärung für das Disaster 

Darum entweder mal ein anderes testen oder multimeter nehmen uns so ....klick


----------



## A2c5id (9. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, die CPU *ist* der Prozessor.



Ne echt ich dachte das heist Commando für die Putze Untenrum , naja ich wollte jas nicht mal OC betreiben nur einen besseren neuen pc und meinen alten verkaufen wo anders benutzen sonst was tun.

Jetzt muss ich wieder warten das macht mich krank 

Oh ja das ist mir heute morgen eingefallen gesten war ich zu lange wach 2 tage davor auch 2 tage da ist mn schon mal etwas durch den wind.

Ja ich habe ein 2. netzteil ca 300 - 350 w würde das reichen?

das war vorher drinne sollte doch oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Ausprobieren kann nicht schaden.


----------



## A2c5id (9. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ausprobieren kann nicht schaden.



Okey das würde ich gleich mal machen aber dann muss ich auch die spannungen wieder zurück stellen auf auto oder ?

Wie gefährlich ist das eigentlich über der normalen vcore den cpu zu betreiben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

MAch einfach Bios Default laden, das reicht.


----------



## A2c5id (9. Mai 2010)

So das alte netzteil ist drinne hab auch kruz mal die defaults drin gehabt aber bei starten dannnach wieder startscreen freeze.

Musste erst wieder die Vc und die nb auf 1,40 stellen damit es überhaupt geht. also es ist nicht das netzteil oder ? 

Das wäre auch zu einfach und unlogisch gewesen.  Ich bau das neue wieder ein das sollte doch wesentlich spannender sein. 530 be quiet pue power im gegensatzt zu 350 technoware lol

Das ist jetzt mit dem alten nt und der erhöten spannung kein unterschied oder:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2010)

Ok ....jetzt lege ich mich fest und sage die CPU hat einen knacks


----------



## A2c5id (9. Mai 2010)

Hi so ich hab alles wieder zurück gebaut alter dual core und alter kühler, den rechner in den flur zurück alle kabel schon ordentlich verlegt mal kurz CMOS gemacht und dann gestartet war kurz in bios um meine bevorzugeten einstellungen zu machen.

Und hab gewartet das er hochfährt aber nein Bluecreen 2 mal eimal mit einer mledung hard error lol ,... hab das problem schnell gefunden es war die memory als dual channel funtz es nicht nur als singel channel mode?

Wistt ihr warum? ist mein board evtl doch an allem schuld?  hm glaube ich nicht denn ich habe den angeblich neuen Quad mal unter die lupe genommen und gesehen das viereckige druckstellen drauf sind das kann nur von einem anderem kühler kommen schätzte ich der cooler der dabei war ist rund!

Denke ihr das selbe wie ich ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Hmm, komisch, dann kanns auch am Brett liegen.
Du wirst es wohl ausprobieren müssen. Tausch die CPU um, wenns mit der neuen nicht geht, liegts am Board.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2010)

Dann uppe mal die Chipsatztreiber.

Ich schau mal ob ich einen link finde


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Sollte doch egal sein, Windows Sieben kommt so oder so damit zurecht.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2010)

Hier ...

Download: Nvidia Mainboardtreiber Nforce - nvidia, nforce

15.26 für Vista und XP 

und für Win 7 brauchst du ..15.35


----------



## A2c5id (9. Mai 2010)

Das denke ich auch das ding war ja das mit beiden cpus bluescreen kam im dual channel mode oder ich weiss auch nicht was ich da rede, anscheinend hab ich zu wenig ahnung als das ich mir ein so komplizierten pc selber bauen solle 

ABER ICH HABE JA EUCH   hehehe   und lehrnen tu ich dabei genau das was ich will thx


----------



## A2c5id (10. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hier ...
> 
> Download: Nvidia Mainboardtreiber Nforce - nvidia, nforce
> 
> ...



Danke man schaden kann das auf jeden fall nicht den die chipsatzT. sind die von der treiber cd. also alte


----------



## A2c5id (10. Mai 2010)

So ich hab das nvidia chip update gemacht und soll ich jetzt noch mal versuchen ob es mit dual channel geht? 

Hab mir vorhin auch mal überlegt was passiert wenn ich jetzt beide nicht in die gelben sondern die schwarzen slots stecke wo ist der unterscheid?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Normaler Weise gibts keinen, aber man kann nicht sicher sein, einige Rechner starten einfach nicht, wenn man die RAMs nicht in Slot A sondern in B packt.
Aber den Nforce Chipsätzen kann man eh nur so weit trauen, wie man das Board werfen kann. 

Ach ja, und benutz mal den Ändern Button.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Mai 2010)

Bei mir kann ich sie reinpacken wo ich will ....funzt immer


----------



## A2c5id (10. Mai 2010)

Okey dann stecke ich jetzt erst mal beide in bzw. grade nur den einen in den gelben slot. und wenn es klappt oder nicht dann in die schwarzen.

Hab jetzt halt wieder nur einen pc..


----------



## A2c5id (10. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Bei mir kann ich sie reinpacken wo ich will ....funzt immer




Ach so fall du dich entschliesst doch noch wach zu bleiben ich hätte jetzt gut lust den dual core zu übertakten aber wärenddessen können wir nicht skypen  das ging ja nur als der quad verbaut war und ich 2 pc´s hatte.. wolltest du mir nicht gestern ne anleitung schicken oder so was ????

Ich hab auf jeden fall schon mal die auto takt funktion avtiviert, das heisst doch das er automatisch den speed einstellt.


----------



## A2c5id (10. Mai 2010)

oh man schrauben verwechsler ja kabelverkoter manchmal aber komplett pc käufer omg wtf so was würde ich nie tun ich käme nicht mal anstatzweise drauf bitte pc games hardware alles nur das nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Dann benutze den Ändern Button, dann passiert das nicht so schnell.


----------



## A2c5id (10. Mai 2010)

So hab wieder ein bluescreen wenn ich auf DDR2 dual channel bin egal welche kombi ich glaube aber das das an windows liegt hätte ich es mit dual ch. installiert würde es bestimmt klappen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Das sollte normaler Weise egal sein, aber Windows neu installieren könnte das klären.


----------



## A2c5id (10. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sollte normaler Weise egal sein, aber Windows neu installieren könnte das klären.




Na wenn dann aber mit 64. bit das würde auch die schmach mit dem quad lindern


----------



## A2c5id (10. Mai 2010)

Sagt mal wenn der quad wirklich ein weg hat also kapuut ist oder was auch immer, was für eine erklärung haben wir dann dafür das als ich am anfang mal ubuntu 9.10 drauf hatte es absolut keine probleme gab.

kann natürlich sein das er in ubuntu bei hoher leistung auch abgeschmiert wäre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

Keine Ahnung, vielleicht Befehle im Prozessor, die Ubuntu nicht abruft, Windows aber doch.


----------



## A2c5id (10. Mai 2010)

Habe übrigens den celeron wo ich dachte das er kaputt wäre auf meinem alten brett zum laufen bekommen , ich hab das teil schon durch die gegend geworfen lol und jetzt funzt er auf einmal. xD


----------



## A2c5id (11. Mai 2010)

Hi also ich habe mir überlegt da ich morgen eine 64 bit only win7 version bekomme nochmal einen letzten versuch zu starten und zwar die rams in dual channel zu stecken und mit dem quad win dann komplett neu aufsetzten wenn er bei der installation wieder hängenbleibt weiss ich ja das es am quad liegen muss oder ?

Falls er hängen bleibt dann das selbe nur mit dem dual core, hoffe das das weinigstens klappt wenn ich dann aber wieder irgent ein bluescreen habe denke ich das es auch am brett liegen könnte habe die anderen slots ja nie wirklich benutzt.

So oder so morgen weiss ich mehr


----------



## A2c5id (19. Mai 2010)

Alles schwachsinn? An mein brett liegt es niemals die rams sind jetzt richtig drinne dazu musste ich windows neu aufsetzten.

Jetzt im moment läuft der pc Super dank trues hilfe  ich hab 32 und 64 bit win 7 drauf und kann mich endlich wieder austoben im system heheh

Ob mein quad wirklich kaputt war werde ich nächste woche sehen.


----------



## A2c5id (20. Mai 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=229457&stc=1&d=1274380643

Schau mal true warum ist denn jetzt der ram so hoch 6,6 ? 

Naja schaun wa die tage


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2010)

Hmm 800er mit guten Timings ....ich frage mich eher wie dein ram vorher eingestellt war 

Und jetzt ist er ja auch im Dual Channel


----------



## A2c5id (23. Mai 2010)

Ja das schein gut was auszumachen vorher warns auch 800 falls du das meinst aber unter 32bit halt nur 3,25 gb( nach wie vor )unter 64 bit halt vollen 4gb  aber seid dem der cpu übertaktet ist ist der index komischerweise deutlich besser. naja villeich ist es mir vorher nicht aufgefallen....xD


----------



## A2c5id (25. Mai 2010)

Jetzt bin ich richtig am arsch jetzt hab ich mir ein nicht kompatiblen quad gekauft der anscheinend nur bei mir nicht funtz, die 2 wochen sind auch um jetzt werden sie ihn nicht mehr zurücknehmen.

Zu mal die ihn ja ausfühlich getestet haben und keine fehler finden konnten.

Ich habs mit der 64 bit version und den richtig installierten rams halt nochmal versucht als er heute wiederkam aber die selbe ******** nachwie vor auch mit ubuntu (von cd) bleibt er wiedrr hängen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Dann hilft nur noch ein neues Mainboard.
Ist günstiger als ein neuer Prozessor.


----------



## A2c5id (25. Mai 2010)

Hi ja das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt hab auch schon ein gefunden was als komplett rechner mit denau dem core verbaut wurde. 

Asus P5QPL-AM .  und ne neue festplatte brauche ich auch dringend .

Was ist den eigtl. wichtiger rpm oder cache oder was besser Samsung  SpinPoint F3 500GB interne Festplatte (8,9 cm / 3,5 Zoll, 7200rpm, 16MB  Cache, S-ATA II)

Western  Digital WD5000AADS Caviar 500GB interne Festplatte (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll),  5400rpm, 32MB Cache, SATA II)

MB Cache ist die lese gewindingkeit und rmp die umdehung oder'?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Drehzahl ist wichtiger.


----------

